# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  merci avariate

## francy

Un fruttivendolo che al 31/12/06 ha buttato via 2000,00 euro di frutta e verdura avariata , ai fini degli studi di settore come si deve comportare? C'è bisogno da parte sua di una autocertificazione? E' in contabilità semplificata!!!!Grazie in anticipo!! :Frown:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> Un fruttivendolo che al 31/12/06 ha buttato via 2000,00 euro di frutta e verdura avariata , ai fini degli studi di settore come si deve comportare? C'è bisogno da parte sua di una autocertificazione? E' in contabilità semplificata!!!!Grazie in anticipo!!

  I prodotti alimentari subiscono cali tecnici e naturali, riconosciuti dall'ade in base a determinate percentuali, per i quali non occorre particolare documentazione.
Se invece la distruzione è stata effettuata una tantum, occorre quanto meno la presenza di un funzionario ASL preventivamente avvertito.
In ogni caso è utile una autocertificazione.
Ciao

----------


## francy

Quindi secondo te, posso inserire tale somma negli oneri straordinari, come sopravvenienza passiva e di conseguenza diminuire gli acquisti merci sempre di Euro 2.000,00?

----------


## Speedy

> Quindi secondo te, posso inserire tale somma negli oneri straordinari, come sopravvenienza passiva e di conseguenza diminuire gli acquisti merci sempre di Euro 2.000,00?

  Se la distruzione è documentata, puoi portare l'importo in diminuzione degli acquisti.

----------


## francy

Basta una semplice autocertificazione? La scrittura da fare in semplificata &#233; acquisto merci :-2000,00 Euro e registrare sopravvenienze con +2.000,00 Euro e poi negli studi di settore portarli nel rigo F27? Ciao e grazie tante Speedy!!!

----------


## Speedy

> Basta una semplice autocertificazione? La scrittura da fare in semplificata é acquisto merci :-2000,00 Euro e registrare sopravvenienze con +2.000,00 Euro e poi negli studi di settore portarli nel rigo F27? Ciao e grazie tante Speedy!!!

  Fammi capire meglio: 
= la distruzione di 2.000 euro è stata unatantum o è il risultato di cali naturali e tecnici nel corso dell'anno ?
= è stata attivata la procedura di controllo ASL, se distruzione unatantum ?
= se togli dagli acquisti 2.000 e poi mi crei una sopravvenienza passiva di 2.000 registri il costo due volte, per cui o l'una o l'altra
= secondo me la procedura valida è quella di togliere 2.000 dagli acquisti, altrimenti hai problemi con il ricarico per gli studi di settore
= l'autocertificazione va comunque fatta 
Ciao

----------


## francy

è il risultato di cali naturali e tecnici nel corso dell'anno e quindi non  è stata attivata 
la procedura di controllo ASL! Scusa,ma il fruttivendolo cosa deve scrivere nell'autocertificazione? Hai qualche esempio in proposito?Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> &#232; il risultato di cali naturali e tecnici nel corso dell'anno e quindi non  &#232; stata attivata 
> la procedura di controllo ASL! Scusa,ma il fruttivendolo cosa deve scrivere nell'autocertificazione? Hai qualche esempio in proposito?Ciao

  Non ho facsimili. Comunque scriverei:
= tenuto conto che nell'anno 2006 sono state acquistate merci fresche deperibili per euro ...
= tenuto conto che per tali merci la normativa doganale prevede cali tecnici e naturali
= tenuto conto che nel corso dell'anno 2006 sono state giornalmente distrutte merci fresche non pi&#249; vendibili perch&#232; avariate in relazione al periodo di conservazione
= il sottoscritto dichiara sotto la propria responsabilit&#224; di avere distrutto, con azioni giornaliere nel corso dell'intero anno 2006, merci fresche non pi&#249; vendibili del valore complessivo di acquisto pari ad euro 2.000 corrispondenti alla percentuale del .. sul totale degli acquisti dell'anno  (sarebbe opportuno che tale percentuale non sia superiore al 5-10%) 
Ciao

----------


## francy

grazie mille per la tua gentilezza!!! :Smile:

----------


## francy

SECONDO TE, SPEEDY DEVO FARE L'ELENCO DELLA FRUTTA E VERDURA DEPERITA??? :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> SECONDO TE, SPEEDY DEVO FARE L'ELENCO DELLA FRUTTA E VERDURA DEPERITA???

  E' una ulteriore prova a sostegno della distruzione.

----------


## MarQuez

> Non ho facsimili. Comunque scriverei:
> = tenuto conto che nell'anno 2006 sono state acquistate merci fresche deperibili per euro ...
> = tenuto conto che per tali merci la normativa doganale prevede cali tecnici e naturali
> = tenuto conto che nel corso dell'anno 2006 sono state giornalmente distrutte merci fresche non più vendibili perchè avariate in relazione al periodo di conservazione
> = il sottoscritto dichiara sotto la propria responsabilità di avere distrutto, con azioni giornaliere nel corso dell'intero anno 2006, merci fresche non più vendibili del valore complessivo di acquisto pari ad euro 2.000 corrispondenti alla percentuale del .. sul totale degli acquisti dell'anno  (sarebbe opportuno che tale percentuale non sia superiore al 5-10%) 
> Ciao

  Buongiorno son capitato sul forum alla ricerca di una fattispecie simile a quella che devo affrontare.
Ve la espongo, sperando in un chiarimento.
Merci
ESISTENZE INIZIALI 3500
RIMANENZE FINALI 5000 
Il mio cliente, un fruttivendolo, durante l'anno ha effettuato distruzione di merce deperibile avariata che stima nella 5.000 euro di merce "buttata".
Il cliente finisce l'anno con 5000 di rimanenze che sarebbero più alte se la merce non si fosse dovuta buttare.
Questa variazione come dovrei metterla in contabilità? come rettifica dei costi di acquisto (similmente ad un reso merce) anche se non ho documenti, pensavo di fare un autocertificazione come quella proposta con la quale il cliente afferma che ha effettuato queste distruzioni...
Se fosse possibile questa via, quale contropartita devo mettere in chiusura della registrazione.
Una rilevazione così avrebbe senso?
in DARE     Rimanenze finali 10000 (5000 "buttata" + 5000 variazione)
in AVERE : Esistenze iniziali             3500
               Variazione rimanenze      1500
               Rettifica acquisti merce   5000  
Però le rimanenze finali effettive non sarebbero 10.000.
Questa però è l'unica registrazione che mi è venuta in mente per chiudere la variazione degli acquisti merce poi distrutta.
Perchè mettendola in AVERE come rettifica di costo non trovo contropartita in DARE. 
In attesa di vostri suggerimenti, ringrazio anticipatamente, sperando di aver scritto qualcosa di comprensibile.

----------


## MarQuez

> Fammi capire meglio: 
> = secondo me la procedura valida è quella di togliere 2.000 dagli acquisti, altrimenti hai problemi con il ricarico per gli studi di settore
> = l'autocertificazione va comunque fatta 
> Ciao

  Rileggendo ho trovato un tuo suggerimento che magari facilità una risposta. 
Se come suggerisci levassi i 2000 di merce avariata dagli acquisti, come chiudo in contabilità la registrazione?
Grazie

----------

